# So this is it ...new e90



## es (Jun 30, 2003)

Not bad ... :dunno:


----------



## Mig29 (Sep 9, 2002)

I suppose it could've been worse...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

es said:


> Not bad ... :dunno:


 Well, if that's it, it's not exactly "good" either.


----------



## es (Jun 30, 2003)

*e90 M3 sedan ... not bad*

:dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> Well, if that's it, it's not exactly "good" either.


Well it's not that *dated boxy* styling you like :stickpoke but I think it looks pretty good though it does look like it will be bigger then the E46


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Even looking at it independent of what I think a BMW should look like (just pretending it's ANY car), I still don't care for it. Although it is MUCH better than the E60 or E65/6.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Unfortunately, the first word that popped into my head was 'Korean'.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Unfortunately, the first word that popped into my head was 'Korean'.


Yeah, I thought of Kia or Hyundai too!


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

I hope seeing it in a color other than olive drab will change my opinion, but this looks a little...weird. Mostly, I don't like the pointy headlight covers.


----------



## Xyrium (Apr 4, 2004)

Is that a new Pontiac Grand Am?


----------



## brybarrett (Feb 2, 2002)

Can anyone from the focus groups confirm if this is the real thing? :dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I like everything but the integration of the grille into the spoiler. A little too close to the new Audi. But that might turn out to be a P/S flight of fancy.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

If that's the real thing, i might be back in a Volvo when i'm due for a new car. : puke:


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Could they have picked a more hideous color .This is the worst of the spy shots i have seen, i'm sure it will not look like this .


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

brybarrett said:


> Can anyone from the focus groups confirm if this is the real thing? :dunno:


I did not attend but a "little birdie" told me that rendering is very accurate, especially in capturing the fungly headlights.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> "little birdie"


 :eeps: :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

brybarrett said:


> Can anyone from the focus groups confirm if this is the real thing? :dunno:


looks like it


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

It's a good thing these cars drive so damn well.


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

that's a smaller 5, with bigger eyes - they're more open (the 5er looks sleepier)

the 5 has grown on me, (like a rash). i don't like per say, but i don't hate it anymore. I'm putting my money on audi coming up big in the next couple of years though.

anyone notice how bulbous the new fronts are starting to look nowadays? the 1 series looks like 2 different sized cars if you seperate the front 1/3 fro the rest of the car. this has that same bulbous face.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

i'm sure we'll all get used to the new design, and come to appreciate it over time. the problem i have though is that there are certain car designs, where when you first see the car, your immediate gut reaction is "I WANT THAT CAR." unfortunately, i just don't get that feeling for any of the new bmw models.  i don't want to have to learn to like how a car looks.


----------

